# [SOLVED] wintv nexus-s a lot of problems

## Kathars!s

hello, i've got some malicious problems with my "hauppauge wintv nexus-s" dvb-s card.

there are no device-nodes in /dev/dvb with devfs and no /dev/dvb* with udev.

after i couldn't get it to work with devfs i migrated to udev with the hope it would work then.

creating the device-nodes with /usr/doc/linuxtv.../makedev-dvb.sh does not work either.

what i did:

compiled a new 2.6.11 kernel from gentoo-dev-sources with my old config from 2.6.10. i set the whole dvd stuff to compile as modules because i often saw this to be recommended. added dvb_ttpci to my modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file. here's the dvb part from my .config:

```

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

#

# Video For Linux

#

#

# Video Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_FIRMWARE_FILE="/lib/firmware/dvb-ttpci-01.fw"

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV is not set

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_DIBUSB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2 is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_SKYSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_USB is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA80XX=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

```

i did set the path to my firmware (emerged linuxtv-dvb)

```
till@till ~ $ emerge -pv linuxtv-dvb

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1-r1  0 kB

```

after id doesn't work, i tried a new firmware from linuxtv.org but no success with this one.

 *Quote:*   

> till@till ~ $ ls -lisa /lib/firmware/
> 
> insgesamt 468
> 
>  720929   4 drwxr-xr-x   2 root root   4096  3. Mär 05:03 .
> ...

 

lspci -vv lists the card as unknown device but whenever i read some stuff like this in the forums, lspci says something like "Hauppauge Wintv blah ..." :

```
0000:01:08.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Technotrend Systemtechnik GmbH: Unknown device 000e

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (3750ns min, 9500ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at ec004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)
```

i do not have any more ideas how to get this to work under linux  :Sad: 

any help is fairly appreciated

thanks, tilmannLast edited by Kathars!s on Sun Mar 06, 2005 4:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BigBeer

what about an "lsmod"??? Are the modules actually loading for the card? 

Stuff in /dev/dvb will not be there unless the modules are correctly loaded.

Sidenotes -- 

Don't compile the firmware into the driver, the firmware changes often and you don't want to have to recompile now do you???

Make sure hotplug is set to allow for firmware loading!

You might want to switch back to devfs and use the CVS drivers from linuxtv, they install real painlessly with devfs!

Good Luck!

-BigBeer

----------

## Kathars!s

sorry, i was in a hurry when i posted this one, so i forgot about the lsmod. as i said, i added the dvb_ttpci to my modules.autoload.d. all other modules except snd_intel8x0, snd_ac97_codec, nvidia & agpgart are loaded as dependencies from dvb_ttpci.

```
till@till ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           28992  1

snd_ac97_codec         74360  1 snd_intel8x0

dvb_ttpci             317608  0

dvb_core               76840  1 dvb_ttpci

saa7146_vv             46976  1 dvb_ttpci

video_buf              17156  1 saa7146_vv

saa7146                15268  2 dvb_ttpci,saa7146_vv

v4l1_compat            13828  1 saa7146_vv

v4l2_common             4992  1 saa7146_vv

videodev                7424  1 saa7146_vv

ves1820                 5636  1 dvb_ttpci

stv0299                 9988  1 dvb_ttpci

tda8083                 6020  1 dvb_ttpci

stv0297                 8832  1 dvb_ttpci

sp8870                  7180  1 dvb_ttpci

ves1x93                 6532  1 dvb_ttpci

ttpci_eeprom            2432  1 dvb_ttpci

nvidia               3463388  12

agpgart                28584  1 nvidia

till@till ~ $
```

i also did a "dmesg" but theres only 1 line concerning my dvb-card, it says

```
till@till ~ $ dmesg | grep dvb

saa7146: register extension 'dvb'.

till@till ~ $
```

no error while loading the modules, no firmware error, nothing more  :Sad: 

an adhesive label on the tuner says it's a "revision 2.3". i googled and only found information concerning 2.1 & 2.2 revisions of the Hauppauge WinTV Nexus-S.

is it possible that my 2.3 is not supported yet ?

 *Quote:*   

> Stuff in /dev/dvb will not be there unless the modules are correctly loaded. 

 

heh, i forgot about the module listing but i'm not this kind of a newbie  :Wink: 

tilmann

----------

## Kathars!s

some additional information, i know for sure this card works. it was tested with my 'tied-to-windows'-brother's pc and he has got the same card. fine.

i tried to boot from a knoppmyth cd. it automatically loads the same modules and the device nodes are present. but then mythtv reports exactly the same error as i get on my gentoo ("could not open card #0"         .... 1,2,3  :Wink:  ).

lspci displayed the same unknown-device-shit. so it also won't work, surprise :>

besides, it sux imo, had to start mysql and the mythbackend manually, of course it's not a livecd but the authors website says it's possible to launch the frontend from cd but it wasn't as simple as it could be ... 

 *Quote:*   

> Don't compile the firmware into the driver, the firmware changes often and you don't want to have to recompile now do you??? 

 

i thought the other way round, if i would be able to get a working configuration, a change in the firmware won't break it. i don't like the module-stuff for device-drivers that won't ever change. but if this is the only way, i'll also try this. might be better for testing purposes until it works  :Wink: 

----------

## BigBeer

 *Kathars!s wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i thought the other way round, if i would be able to get a working configuration, a change in the firmware won't break it. i don't like the module-stuff for device-drivers that won't ever change. but if this is the only way, i'll also try this. might be better for testing purposes until it works 

 

What I am trying to say is :

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_FIRMWARE=y

 should be 

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_FIRMWARE=n

that way hotplug will load the firmware for you and you don't have to redo the module when you want to change the firmware.

If the modules load and the devices are present in /dev/dvb/adapter0 then the only reason you would not be able to open the device is because of the permissions on the device.

If you are trying to run myth as root then it will work reguardless, but if as another user you need to chmod/chown -R 770 your /dev/dvb/adapter* so that your user can use it.

Most of the tutorials for vdr/mythtv have a blurb about it. 

As for setting up myth, most people recommend you start with vdr (becuase it is easy compared to myth) 1st and then migrate. 

Can you use dvbscan as root to scan your bird with your card?

----------

## Kathars!s

i changed my .config to CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_FIRMWARE=n and compiled the new 2.6.11-gentoo-r2 (gentoo-dev-sources).

this does not affect the output of dmesg, lspci -vv, lsmod. still no device nodes. but now the firmware is loaded by hotplug.

 *Quote:*   

> If the modules load and the devices are present in /dev/dvb/adapter0 then the only reason you would not be able to open the device is because of the permissions on the device.
> 
> If you are trying to run myth as root then it will work reguardless, but if as another user you need to chmod/chown -R 770 your /dev/dvb/adapter* so that your user can use it.
> 
> Most of the tutorials for vdr/mythtv have a blurb about it.
> ...

 

i'm not 100% sure if you read my post completely. when i bootet from a knoppmyth cd (its a knoppix-style debian-based live-cd-distribution) i had the /dev/dvb/adapter0 ... 3 devices. but on knoppmyth, there is no user login. you're always root. but it didn't work. whatever, knoppmyth sux.

back on my gentoo-system, there are no device nodes present and there never wasn't any.

 *Kathars!s wrote:*   

> an adhesive label on the tuner says it's a "revision 2.3". i googled and only found information concerning 2.1 & 2.2 revisions of the Hauppauge WinTV Nexus-S.
> 
> is it possible that my 2.3 is not supported yet ? 

 

that's still the most important question for me, is it possible that there is no gnu/linux-support for this revision yet ?

tilmann

----------

## Kathars!s

hi, it does not work yet but my problem is solved.

http://www.vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?threadid=30852&sid=0871f192bc1095ee6f755e5000636c7e&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=2

this thread (in german) says that the 2.3 nexus is not supported yet. if you're looking forward to buy a card, do not buy a 2.3 nexus, take an older revision (if you get one) or take a technotrend 1.6 instead.

kind regards

tilmann

----------

## dalu

bah , just great.. ok, who could i turn to , to help creating a driver for that 2.3 version?

----------

